# Working goatd



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Do we have a forum for working goats and how to train them? If not this might be s good topic. I mean like cart training, training to lead, how to train to pull small branches and the such. Also where to get the gear needed for such an adventure. Just a thought as I am fixing to start training soon for cart pulling with my Saanan wether. Any ideas?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Great idea, I train all my boys to lead, later I may do more!


----------

